# Kein Internet und Frage über Pieps-Skripte/Programme

## Just-Me

Hallo Gentoo-Gemeinschaft

möcht mich vorstellen : Just-Me      :Cool: 

ich bin absoluter Anfänger in Gentoo und auch nicht wirklich erfahren in Linux/ Unix allgemein.

1.Habe Gentoo erfolgreich installiert (minicd). Nun aber komischerweise hab ich kein Internet mehr (während der installation gings ja). Auch bei ifconfig sind die Werte alle richtig (auch wenn ich BRoadcast z.b. in windows ned sehe..und gateaway ned angezeigt wird aufem Linux sollts ja funzen, denn netzwerk hab ich ja). (DNS und all die sache werden vom Router übernommen, müsste vom Linux auch automatisch angepasst werden)

DHCP ist aktivert und funktioneirt, da ich über SSH arbeite (Der alte PC hat ne Serverfunktion). Hab schon den MTU-Wert (über 1400, bei ifconfig lags vorher bei über 700)mal in den conf reingeschrieben, hat aber nichts gebracht.  Wo liegt da der Fehler? Eigentlich sollte ich da nichts mehr einstellen, denn dhcp is ja aktivert (die anderen 4 computer kommen ohne probleme ins Internet). MacAdresse ist auch im Router eingetragen (jedoch mit einer falschen bzw. mit der bei der Installation verwendete IP, wobei sich da nichts ändern lässt...eingetragen wird nur die MAC-Adresse)...und wenn ich die FW des Routers abschalte...hab ich auch kein Internet. Wo liegt da der kleine Fehler?

Nun noch eine weitere Frage:

2.Ich würde gerne eine Piepsabfolge in das System einbinden, damit ich erkennen kann ob der Server komplett gestartet bzw. abgeschaltet wurde. Sprich, eine Piepsanordnung sobald der Login möglich ist (und das sollte auch am Schluss bleiben trotz nachträglicher RC-Updates durch andere Laufzeitprogramme). Das ganze auch für den Schluss, bevor der PC neustartet oder der PC abschaltet (jo der Schalter meines Netzteils ist gleichzeitig der Power button^^ hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man den PC "soft" abschalten kann...damit ich WOL benutzen kann später) . Wie muss ich jetzt konrket vorgehen? Was muss ich beachten usw. ? 

Alternative: der SSH-Client (also vom anderen Computer aus) erhält ein Signal ob man den Server per Schalter abschalten kann bzw. sich einloggen kann). Da mein ServerPC bissl spinnt, wäre es gut diese Signale zu haben..dann muss ich nciht ständig versuchen mich einzuloggen bzw. 5 minuten zu warten und hoffen dass der Server aus ist. (Server: Pentium MMX 200, 64 MB RAM)

Freue mich schon auf Antworten  :Wink:   Und ich hoffe, dass es sich lohnt hier aktiv zu werden...ich war hell begeistert (nachdem ich die Grubkonf noch mühsam abändern musste^^) als die Konsole des Servers auf meinem Windoof-PC erschien  :Smile: 

PS: noch ne 3. Frage: Es war mal die Rede von Profilen ...da konnte man den Server auswählen...was konkret bewirken solche Profile und spezifisch das Server-profil. Ich bin über den Installationskapital noch nicht drübertgekommen (werds noch nachholen). Steht das dort ausführlich noch?

----------

## Just-Me

zur 1. Frage

was mir auch auffällt: Manchmal, wenn ich den Server einschalte --> dann kommt er überhaupt ned ins netzwerk rein. erst beim neustarten wieder gehts...

ich hatte ganz zu beginn mal einen treiber installieren müssen für die karte...und ich hab mich für den Treiber tulip entschieden (karte: Linksys LNE100TX Vers. 5.1). Nach der Installation hab ich noch ne 2. karte und ne 2. hdd eingefplanzt aber noch nicht aktiviert bzw. installiert.

Hilfeeee

edit: so herausgefunden...manchmal schlägt das Laden von dhcp fehl..kA wieso...aber!! wenn es mal läuft...Internet hab ich nie!! Fehlen euch noch Informationen um dieses Problem zu lösen?

edit2: befehle wie 

```
links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

```

erkennt der bash nicht...is das normal

edit3:  Problem gelöst (1. Frage)Last edited by Just-Me on Thu Nov 15, 2007 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xraver

Für die Ausgabe von Tönen über dem PC-Lautsprecher eignet sich app-misc/beep.

Wenn du möchtest das ein Ton nach dem Start ausgegeben wird, einfach beep in die /etc/conf/local.start eintragen.

Genauso kannst du auch vorgehen wenn ein Ton bei abschalten ausgegeben werden soll.

acpi ist hier dein Freund oder /etc/conf/local.stop

----------

## Just-Me

vielen dank..werd ich ausprobieren

aber ich steck da grad fest....ich hab emerge portage gemacht und jetz is es stecken gelieben bei

config status makefile.in

config status usw. usw.

es wiederholt sich ständig...hört ned auf

was tun? wenn ich abschalte..d.ann is doch alles futsch? Hilfe

habs jetz abgebrochen und mach nochmals emerge portage...aber es kommt immer zu diesem Fehler ...

edit: acpi? naja mein board is so alt...das hat nur apm soweit ich das im bios lesen hab können...aso im mb handbuch steht nix davon...

edit2:  *Quote:*   

> Für die Ausgabe von Tönen über dem PC-Lautsprecher eignet sich app-misc/beep. 
> 
> Wenn du möchtest das ein Ton nach dem Start ausgegeben wird, einfach beep in die /etc/conf/local.start eintragen. 
> 
> Genauso kannst du auch vorgehen wenn ein Ton bei abschalten ausgegeben werden soll. 
> ...

 

aso habs installiert und in der Konsole beep eingetippt...aus dem Bioslautsprecher aber nichts gehört...was mach ich falsch?  :Embarassed: [/quote]

----------

## xraver

Zunächst solltest du sicherstellen das der PC-Speaker auch funktioniert, das Kernel Modul pcspkr geladen ist.

```

Device Drivers  --->

Input device support  ---> 

[*]   Miscellaneous devices  --->

<M>   PC Speaker support
```

Also wenn ich nun beep eingebe, höhre ich einen Ton.

Mit beep -l 300 dauert der Ton länger. Schau mal mit beep --help nach was es da für Optionen noch gibt.

Wenn dein Board kein ACPI unterstützt, dann würde ich so vorgehen wie oben beschrieben.

Für Pipś beim Start in die /etc/conf.d/local.start den beep eintragen. Das gleiche für das stoppen in die /etc/conf.d/local.stop.

Zu portgae. Funktioniert es nun? Wenn nicht mal bitte etwas mehr Informationen posten.

Du kannst auch Problemlos einen emerge Vorgang abbrechen (STRG+C) wenn dir danach ist.

emerge baut erst die Software und wenn sie Problemlos compiliert wurde, dann wird die Software erst installiert.

----------

## Just-Me

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Zunächst solltest du sicherstellen das der PC-Speaker auch funktioniert, das Kernel Modul pcspkr geladen ist.
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> ...

 

naja scheint nich so dass ichs installeirt habe..wie kann man das nachträglich genau ändern? bzw. hinzufügen? muss man dazu das ganze Kernel neucompilieren? ändert sich dann nicht alles? (boot, portages, rc-updates, allerlei configs)

```
...~ # ls /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/

build           modules.dep          modules.ofmap     modules.usbmap

kernel          modules.ieee1394map  modules.pcimap    source

modules.alias   modules.inputmap     modules.seriomap

modules.ccwmap  modules.isapnpmap    modules.symbols

```

und wieso läuft des ned..aso der Befehl:

```

...~ # find /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

```

Die sache mit Portage hab ich hingekriegt

----------

